# First Ice is coming



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Only 7.5 months to first ice!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Doin the dance !!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Did anybody else see the article about lake Erie still having some ice on it up in buffalo.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ne...to-linger-in-buffalo-area.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

YES! getting closer every day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm not ready just yet. lets get some open water fishing in first. just say'in.
sherman


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Once the June 21 Summer Solstice is over, then the countdown begins!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sherman how much open water fishing do you need? I have been out 30 times so far this year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Sherman how much open water fishing do you need? I have been out 30 times so far this year.


never enough time on the water. I gave up ice fishing some yrs ago and just never got back into it. but when winter does get here I support the ice fishermen as the rest of us don't go out until warmer weather anyway.
sherman


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with ice on the brain.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> Only 7.5 months to first ice!


Getting excited to put some boots on the ice!


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Please Stop teasing me. seven an half long months!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We gotta long ways to go boys n girls. Meanwhile I’m going to troll and cast the hell out of Erie!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Down to only 6 months away!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

How long now John?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Its a good time to recharge your batteries to really get the itch going


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just checking in hope everyone is well! I says by or before December 10th we will be walking on that sweet sweet hard water. Mark your calendars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep you can see the days getting shorter. come on spring.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL,,, Never thought guys would be posting about ice fishing now. I'm at the point that I'd rather be drilling holes than mowing the grass for sure...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

BB you will be walking on ice a week or so before us weight challenged guys.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

August 12, 2019... Only 120 days t I'll 1st ICE!!!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Enough said.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*Target Date: DEC. 10th*_


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Below average fall temps hopefully! Get that water nice and coolllllddd!

https://weather.com/forecast/nation...ll-temperature-outlook-forecast-united-states


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

PLEASE HURRY!!! Im melting. 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm beyond ready done with this heat









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

kit carson said:


> I'm beyond ready done with this heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m on PIB now working on my quads. We’re gonna start to seine for minnows at night soon. Hoping for early ice. Got the fever bad!


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

SWEET. https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/farmers-almanac-winter-weather-predictions-161600007.html


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

That's the best forecast I have seen in quite some time let's hope it's true

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm ready as well. Making some shelves and bins for my shanty this week.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

My last trip of the 18-19 season. Great night spent with some great people! Can't wait to do it again









Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a lil teaser:


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a good feeling this is your year for that first big fat walleye icebucket

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Looking forward to East Harbor a few times this year.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

First ice in my yard!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope so Kit


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Guess I will never know about ice fishing...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Boys... It's less than 90 days till 1st ice


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

OH BOY!! OH BOY!! CANT WAIT!!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope it's less than that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I hope its soon.. get the boat put away in mid October get the ice gear out of the basement and let the temp drop.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

I just read the Almanac. Depressing NO ICE this year! The temps are all over the place. No steady below freezing temperatures are in the winter forecast. That said it will a long winter. Bummer for sure I was all ready to catch some red ears at PLX. I have the perfect area over there.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Really did you just have to ruin a Friday, lol. Just bought a 24 ft enclosed trailer to get four wheelers to Erie I'll just pretend you didn't post that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Keep our fingers crossed and hope the book is wrong


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

It's wrong we are going to have a good winter on the ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it's always the exact opposite of what the farmers almanac calls for. Just have to get ready, wait and see....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

First.major snow storm hitting up north of us, another couple weeks it will be our turn. Charge them vexilars and put some fresh line on fellas it will be here before we know it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

NOAA also calling for a mild winter..Sorry..Hope they're wrong for you ice fishermen.


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

The itch is getting strong with these cooler days it won’t be long!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

No FROST on the pumpkin yet, but it'll be here any day now.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I had first frost on my windshield yesterday morning. My windshield was ice. I'm hoping for a boating/kayaking winter. Sorry for you icefisher people.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> I had first frost on my windshield yesterday morning. My windshield was ice. I'm hoping for a boating/kayaking winter. Sorry for you icefisher people.


I'll be in South Carolina bass fishing from January to March. Good luck to all the ice panfishermen.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't ruin our hopes, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You need to pay attention to the Furnace and home insulation commercials they are calling for below normal temps.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Now that's more like it bring on the polar vortex

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Freeze baby freeze! And now we wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> Freeze baby freeze! And now we wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Message to Mother Nature: BRING IT!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We have had frost twice so far. Bring on the cold.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I just scrolled through this whole post and I feel a lot less alone now.


----------

